# Polished Bliss®: Cobalt Blue 997 Turbo & many more!



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was one done more than 6 months ago and although this write up is a pretty short one as I didn't really take many "during" pictures it's such a fantastic colour I thought I'd post it anyways :thumb:

The car is on our Loyalty Scheme and having had a few Protection Details carried out on it over the winter months it was now time for some paint correction.

A few pics of the car after we'd collected it:



















It was then prepped in the usual manner...




































































































Paint Defects:



















The paint was corrected with Wolf's WP-4N and LC Light Cut Pads on the DA then followed up with Wolf's WP-1N and a LC HT Finishing Pad.

The same process was applied to the tail lights:

Before:










After:










The car was then rinsed off outside:










Followed by a thorough blow dry session with the Black Baron:










The following products were applied to the car:

*Paintwork - Wolf's Body Wrap
*Wheels - Swissvax Autobahn
*Tyres - Swissvax Pneu
*Tailpipes - Blackfire Fine Cut followed by Meguiars NXT
*Exterior trim - Wolf's Trim Coat
*Glass - Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant
*Arches - Aerospace 303

Here are the finished shots, as I said a rather short write up but I think the afters make up for it, I'll have mine in this colour please! 



































































































































































And here's some more Porsche's we've done over the last wee while 

993 C4 in for a Protection Detail:




























997 Cabriolet - 4 Day Correction Detail:




























Another 997 Turbo, this time in for a Protection Detail:




























928 GTS - 4 Day Correction Detail:




























993 Techart Turbo - 5 Day Correction Detail:





































And finally, brand spanking new 997 Turbo S in solid black but still needed a 3 Day Correction Detail!





































Hopefully that's been a decent fix for all you Porsche junkies 

Thanks for looking,

Clark


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice selection Clark, think the 993 Turbo is my favourite though:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Nice selection Clark, think the 993 Turbo is my favourite though:thumb:


To look at, definitely - I'd have loved to have done a full write up but the owner only gave us permission to post after pics which is perfectly fine.

To drive - the new Turbo S is mind numbingly good and as much as I hate to say it, the PDK box is absolutely brilliant


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work as always guys, +1 on the 993, its about time we had some more of you work up :thumb:

Any chance we will get the Makinen evo?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't want to sound like a Cliché, but if my numbers ever come, I'm off straight down to JCT600.

Thanks for posting and as usual great work


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

paranoid73 said:


> Great work as always guys, +1 on the 993, its about time we had some more of you work up :thumb:
> 
> Any chance we will get the Makinen evo?


I haven't decided on the Makinen yet mate, I've actually done half a write up for it but the final shots don't really do the finish justice as it was a proper dull and over cast day, got a Ne Plus Ultra I probably won't post either for the same reasons


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

The 997 Turbo in cobalt blue looks the ones taken in the studio look awesome, and the techart 993 is equally as nice.
But in all honesty ever single one looks top class


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

Good job!!! Any pics of exhaust cleaning progress?


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

All look fantastic! :thumb:

The black 997 Turbo my favourite.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome as always guys 
i see you've had a frozen white mk7 fiesta in at some point - just wondered what was done / used on it if you can remember clark


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Great work however I must ask, are all your shavers broken?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning motors and stunning work as always


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow! Fantastic work there. Bloody amazin stuff. God i love porsches. Nothing better!! More now please haha


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

great work clark and team


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Loving that 993 turbo. Some nice work being kicked out at pb.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great array of machines there folks. Very high standard as usual.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work guys. Really enjoying that colour. Think I prefer my boss' Red Turbo.

After seeing your midnight tweets I can now understand your frustration. I had an enhancement to do on this. The paint can be good and bad, easy to correct but so easy to undo your hardwork. The S is in another league to the standard Turbo.

My phone didn't do them justice but the dslr did.




























Write up to follow (with DSLR pics).


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

A great job but I can help cringing when I see a car like that with its discs let to dry on their own without being run to get rid of the orange surface rust. Those discs are reknowned for corroding easily, particularly on the inside contact area and the main factor is washing the car without dry the discs afterwards....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I was going to save love cobolt blue but not sure if id go for black instead......

Looking further down id have togo for black... not sure about solid black though (As he twitches thinking about wash routines) 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic Porsche...


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Some great work there


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG Porker heaven!!! Nice work buddy!


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Simply amazing work, you guys lead the way imo


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work as always! 993 Turbo for me please


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

911's are my fav cars ever, all so lush - stunning work again


----------



## Court M3 (Apr 5, 2009)

You sir so some of the most beautiful work...


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work on a nice selection of 911's!:thumb:

Got to be the Turbo S for me. The 0-60 times on this car are mind-bending!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice pics of Porsches


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Stunning work as usual 

Any idea what the official colour is of that Techart 993?


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent work on them all. I was surpised to see that 928 in such good condition. A local Porsche mechanic told me that 95% of all 928's are still out on the roads....the other 5% managed to get back home under their own power.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice!


----------

